# Aaaaand SPIT!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hasegawa's 1/48 Spitfire Mk IXc.
I'd started this a few years ago, gotten as far as getting the basic airplane together and the camo painted. So I managed to finish it up with decalling and subassemblies in a couple of weeks of liesurely evenings.

http://www.inpayne.com/models/spit_mkixc1.html


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Very Nice! You don't see many Spits with bombs attached. Unique!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks good as usual


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Ooooo! Polish Spit!


----------

